# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Oracle Apps certification

## vidyasree

Can anybody let me know what is the procedure to get Oracle Apps certified. I choosen technical side of Oracle apps, as i am basically with MCA background and working as a developer. Can anybody advice on this?

----------


## binurajnair

As a developer you can do the OCP certification which includes 3 papers, SQL, PL/SQL and Oracle Forms. But this is not oracle apps certification which is more of functional papers. Please visit the Oracle site for more details

----------


## apraja

Hi all

         Can any one help me the sitch over of my working environment.till now i am working as a ERP- Functional consultant now i wanted to change my platform like Oracle Apps then i tried for so many companies but they were asking specifically apps experince but i am having the exposure only tehn what shall i do

----------


## binurajnair

Hi,

There are certifications from Oracle you can do in the functional track completing which will look good in your resume. Visit

education . oracle . com

All the Best.

Binuraj
oracleappsdiary . blogspot . com

----------


## jabran31

Hello i jabran haider from pakistan. I am working in sapphire group as erp oracle incharge of(knits division),lahore pakistan. If you want to get certification of oracle then you should go to institute who offer this type of certification and who are affilated with oracle or partner of oracle.

----------

